# Schwinn New World of unknown year



## jpromo (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been ready to date this a few times--I was first thinking '49 because of the F19960 under the crank but there were six digits in the '49 serials. I think it may be earlier. The guy I bought it from said 37-41 but it has a forward facing rear dropout which I don't think surfaced until after WWII. Hopefully pulling the crank out will solve this mystery if no one has any idea. That is, as long as the crank hasn't been changed. It's a straight-leg so probably original.

Either way, it'll clean up awesome, I haven't touched the cosmetics yet as the first thing I did was rebuild the hubs, replace tubes and fit a chain on it to get it rideable. Seemed to do real well. It has a 2 speed New Departure with a model D case so I imagine the hub was converted at some point in its long life. SA shifter missing the lever. But a manual pull on the cable proves the gearing to work.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 1, 2011)

Well the crank revealed nothing new. Just marked with the model H 520. Any ideas on year?
It is probably one of the smoothest runners I've ridden. Without the hampering of fenders, brakes, etc. it just rolls and keeps going. Looking for a two speed ND shifter if anyone is looking to part with one. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 1, 2011)

The hub looks more like a New Departure 2 speed than a SA.  New Worlds had forward facing drop outs pre war, and it looks like you have a welded on seatpost clamp which I think is another pre-war clue.  They are great riding bikes!


----------



## jpromo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah the hub is an ND, I just meant somebody rigged up a Sturmey shifter to it. They're certainly more common than a New Departure for sure. Thanks for the information; I'm quite sure the clamp is welded on as I don't recall it slipping when I adjusted the seat. And yes; it rides killer! Perfect gearing on that ND.


----------



## pakman2 (Jul 2, 2011)

This is probably a pre-war version as there is no fixed kickstand present, the chain guard is attached at the mid portion by a clamp, the seat post clamping appears to be a part of the bicycle and not a separate clamp. Are there any fenders? Also if the bicycle rims have S-6 on them , the rims are probably a post war change as was commonly done.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 2, 2011)

It did not have fenders with it, no. Did these sometimes come without them? I feel like I see a lot without unless it's just for the look. I think the rims are actually original or at least period as they say Schwinn Superior on them. I know Superior was another lightweight model at the same time.


----------



## pakman2 (Jul 2, 2011)

The bike usually came with fenders except the race version. The superior rim was the higher quality rim usually found on the lightweight bicycles.


----------



## vincev (Jul 2, 2011)

heres a pic of one of mine.Its a 1938. It came with fenders.


----------



## unadilla (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks a lot like mine, vinceav.  Does yours have the 'Kalamazoo Super Cycle' headtube badge?  I pulled mine, complete, out of a dumpster ten years ago or so, and it sat in the back of my parents' garage until last summer when I took it all apart to restore.  Rims were little more than rust, so they went.  Had a new wheel built around the ND 2-speed hub (mine has a coaster-brake and just one hand brake).  I thought the finish on the frame was too far gone to save and was going to paint it, but had a go just this weekend with polishing compound, and while there are a lot of nicks and scrapes, she shined up really nicely- was able to go light on the decals, so they survived.  Chain-guard finish was too far gone, so I had to paint that- got a pretty close color match.  Got her all polished up and almost all back together- just have to get a front wheel and a new chain.  They really are cool bikes- this'll be my wife's cruiser.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 27, 2011)

I got the ND ball shifter I needed in a trade and got the bike all hooked up just yesterday. Rode about 3 miles last night and came out this morning to a flat tire  all tubed up and ready to go now! The bike rides incredible. The gearing in that ND hub is perfect; there's no reason for any more gears as the two that are there are spot on.

I picked up a rough frameset for another prewar one and then found somebody parting one out on ebay. Messaged him after the listings ended and he shipped me everything he had for like 50$ so I can put another bike together once I get a wheelset. Anybody got a New Departure coaster laced into some early lightweights?  There's a killer blackout set on evilbay but they'd be 150$ after shipping and that's obnoxious.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 27, 2011)

*My 1946 Superior*




 1946 Schwinn Superior that I bought at Copake. Mine does not have the Superior rims. It has the tapered kickstand though. Best rider ever.


----------



## unadilla (Jul 27, 2012)

*Schwinn New World, finally (mostly) done*

Mentioned the New World I pulled out of a dumpster years ago previously in this thread.  Finally (!!) got it on the road this weekend, though still waiting on a new front wheel.  I think it's a '38 or '39 IIRC from the serial.  'Restored' it for my wife, and she's thrilled with it.  Thought I'd have to probably paint it, as it looked like a pile of rust, but a sweaty day with rubbing compound really brought it back to life.  Seat, seatpost, front wheel, rear rim, tires & tubes, brake shoes and cable are the only non-original items.  Had to paint the chain guard, as the paint was completely rusted off.  One cool bike...  I'm really glad I rescued it.  Particularly love the head tube badge.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 27, 2012)

*Looks like prewar ...PRE 1946...*

Bolt on guard...welded seat post clamp....no holes on the drop outs for the fender braces...most likely has a bolt on kickstand too huh??  Nice bike


----------



## sam (Jul 27, 2012)

I think schwinn went to forward facing drop outs in 38.And started using the seperate seat clamp after the war.New worlds could be bought with any of the Paramount up-grades---like better rims/racing hubs/3 piece cranks,etc.so your rims could be original.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey Unadilla, is there any chance that would be referring to Unadilla Michigan? I see the Kalamazoo headbadge and my family has a cottage in the little town of Unadilla. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## unadilla (Jul 28, 2012)

Unadilla, NY actually, though the bike came from Rhode Island.


----------



## unadilla (Jul 28, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Bolt on guard...welded seat post clamp....no holes on the drop outs for the fender braces...most likely has a bolt on kickstand too huh??  Nice bike




Yes, yes, yes and yes.  Kickstand seemed to weight about 5lbs., so I'm going to leave it off!


----------

